# Other Good Fields To Study



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

just want to say good bye every one and to guide those who despite of hard attempts didnt make their way to medical college like me i atempted thrice one time i got admission in D.G khan but i refused second time entry test refused me third time i secure 975 and uhs refused me due to unexpected merit, i do prep for the forth time but now i am sick of my this stupid passion i quit and join CA much easier than mbbs and have much scope than mbbs. just want to say all of you who didnt make their way here change their lines by considering it ALLAH's wills like me best of luck to everyone and life dont stops on MBBS


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

why donot u attempt last time , by the way u say u have studied course so one more time why not and continue ur CA as well:thumbsup:


----------



## iqra anwar (Oct 4, 2012)

yeah i also want to prepare my mind for some field other than medical ...i chose C.A but alot of people said to me that it is very difficult etc etc ... people cleared it in 7,8 years ....is it soo ?? please guide me ..should i step into C.A if not been able to get admission in mbbs...? and what other fields i can opt ??


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes it is true that C.A. takes quite a long time to complete since their exams are quite tough. But there is nothing as such that everyone will take so long because if you are a really good student, you can do it in the expected time of completion. The other medical fields you can go for are plenty in number like Pharm D course, BDS etc etc............


----------



## iqra anwar (Oct 4, 2012)

yeah ...i am not at all afraid of hard work ..i can do that ...but the thing is that if im unfit for med as the course is from our fsc books and i revised it many times even then if i won't be able to get admission then it means that i am not so capable that i jumped into some difficult field like C.A as well .  anyway just hoping that i would be able to get admission in pmc smewhere I.A.

and i don't want to do pharm D, dpt, bds etc ...if not mbbs then some other field where i can go as a student of fsc pre medical .. soo any other options plzzz ??? ///


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

sadly there are no other options except computer sciences and sadly not engineering in computer sciences i.e software,hardware


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, if you want to know other fields other than medical then, there are plenty like engineering, degree courses like BA, BSc.....


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

h.a. said:


> just want to say good bye every one and to guide those who despite of hard attempts didnt make their way to medical college like me i atempted thrice one time i got admission in D.G khan but i refused second time entry test refused me third time i secure 975 and uhs refused me due to unexpected merit, i do prep for the forth time but now i am sick of my this stupid passion i quit and join CA much easier than mbbs and have much scope than mbbs. just want to say all of you who didnt make their way here change their lines by considering it ALLAH's wills like me best of luck to everyone and life dont stops on MBBS


i think u r rite h.a ......i must say best of luck to you 

- - - Updated - - -

FriendzZ plz can any one of you guide meh about C.A as i really dont knw much about it .. by the way... C.A stands for ??? and if we are talking about the fields other than MEDICAL, then what do you think about B.S honors like in Biotechnology ?? please do reply as i also want to know about both of these fields..their scope ...their merit ...good universities for these etc etc,,,,,


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

C.A. stands for Charter Accountant and deals with accountancy but has a really good salary.it has a very high scope in today's world. B S honors in biotechnology is excellent and has a lot of scope too.it is really very tough since it involves all the genetic engineering and even you require a good knowledge of maths in this. well i am an overseas student, so i dont know much about the universities in pak but you can google them and search out.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

ali3 said:


> why donot u attempt last time , by the way u say u have studied course so one more time why not and continue ur CA as well:thumbsup:


the thing is i am frustrated now mbbs is not my type anymore 

- - - Updated - - -



iqra anwar said:


> yeah i also want to prepare my mind for some field other than medical ...i chose C.A but alot of people said to me that it is very difficult etc etc ... people cleared it in 7,8 years ....is it soo ?? please guide me ..should i step into C.A if not been able to get admission in mbbs...? and what other fields i can opt ??


C.A. is better than mbbs i joined star and they guide me about this those people require time in C.A. who are average students pre med student is not average in any case they have stamina to sit and study for hours .... if you want a complete info about CA i can give you


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

as u wish , may Allah bless u with success


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

Hooria Qureshi said:


> i think u r rite h.a ......i must say best of luck to you
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> FriendzZ plz can any one of you guide meh about C.A as i really dont knw much about it .. by the way... C.A stands for ??? and if we are talking about the fields other than MEDICAL, then what do you think about B.S honors like in Biotechnology ?? please do reply as i also want to know about both of these fields..their scope ...their merit ...good universities for these etc etc,,,,,


b.s. hons have great scope but not in pakistan the thing best about c.a. is it has great scope in pak too

- - - Updated - - -



ali3 said:


> as u wish , may Allah bless u with success


thank you 

- - - Updated - - -



ali3 said:


> as u wish , may Allah bless u with success


thank you


----------



## iqra anwar (Oct 4, 2012)

ok thank you


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

hey i gave mcat 3 times.....but couldn't make my way over there.....was always on the edge...i joined BS chemistry...n did 4 semesters...now having vacations..but i love medical.....should i try one more time??? what you people say....i did istakhaara too...that should i give the test or not...n the result came positive....
i wana ask that if i try.....n i get the admission ,, would it be too late ??? i'l become of 21years in this coming dec..

plzzzzzzzz give your ideassss.....


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

h.a. said:


> just want to say good bye every one and to guide those who despite of hard attempts didnt make their way to medical college like me i atempted thrice one time i got admission in D.G khan but i refused second time entry test refused me third time i secure 975 and uhs refused me due to unexpected merit, i do prep for the forth time but now i am sick of my this stupid passion i quit and join CA much easier than mbbs and have much scope than mbbs. just want to say all of you who didnt make their way here change their lines by considering it ALLAH's wills like me best of luck to everyone and life dont stops on MBBS


BEST OF LUCK H.A:thumbsup: BUT 1 THING I WANT TO ASK YOU THAT HAVE YOU GIVEN MATHs ADDITIONAL PAPER FOR CA??


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

@ fairy queen: offcourse you should try for mbbs and if you have tried for it 3 times, then there is nothing wrong in trying again. plus, even God is with you, so that's great, just go ahead and follow your dream and passion! and it wont be late since you have done BS chemistry too and doing mbbs would take only 5 years. And i bet that this year you will surely get admission for mbbs. All the best!


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

aadi said:


> BEST OF LUCK H.A:thumbsup: BUT 1 THING I WANT TO ASK YOU THAT HAVE YOU GIVEN MATHs ADDITIONAL PAPER FOR CA??


thanx and no need of maths for CA


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Honestly, I would suggest you to atleast give it one last try as its only 2 months away, just so you may have no regrets. If you still dont want to take the seat, then why not just not take the seat if your merit comes?


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

fairy queen said:


> hey i gave mcat 3 times.....but couldn't make my way over there.....was always on the edge...i joined BS chemistry...n did 4 semesters...now having vacations..but i love medical.....should i try one more time??? what you people say....i did istakhaara too...that should i give the test or not...n the result came positive....
> i wana ask that if i try.....n i get the admission ,, would it be too late ??? i'l become of 21years in this coming dec..
> 
> plzzzzzzzz give your ideassss.....


dont waste your life. carry on. bs chem is also good field.


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

robotsyntex said:


> dont waste your life. carry on. bs chem is also good field.


why donot try once more


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

robotsyntex said:


> dont waste your life. carry on. bs chem is also good field.


try once again


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

fairy queen said:


> hey i gave mcat 3 times.....but couldn't make my way over there.....was always on the edge...i joined BS chemistry...n did 4 semesters...now having vacations..but i love medical.....should i try one more time??? what you people say....i did istakhaara too...that should i give the test or not...n the result came positive....
> i wana ask that if i try.....n i get the admission ,, would it be too late ??? i'l become of 21years in this coming dec..
> 
> plzzzzzzzz give your ideassss.....


* sorry i forgot to say that once you have done istakhara and ans is +ve then you have to do it.*

p.s: mostly in pakistan women are housewives and they dont work even if they are doctors so its better not wasting your peak age. anyhow if you are interested in mbbs you can do it. Through now you should give entry because of istakhara.

- - - Updated - - -



muhammad qasi said:


> try once again


she said 4 semesters dude


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks every one...m gona try once again 

- - - Updated - - -

yeah i know that because of istakhaara i have to give at any cost...
n yup 4 semsters....half BS chem...well i wasted only one year after fsc n then joined BS chem...so if i couldn't get this time too i would b having just two years to complete my BS Degree.... so not a big problem.....
but i always love medical....


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

FCBfan said:


> C.A. stands for Charter Accountant and deals with accountancy but has a really good salary.it has a very high scope in today's world. B S honors in biotechnology is excellent and has a lot of scope too.it is really very tough since it involves all the genetic engineering and even you require a good knowledge of maths in this. well i am an overseas student, so i dont know much about the universities in pak but you can google them and search out.


 Thanks FCBfan ​


----------



## Palwasha Afridi (Jul 17, 2012)

All The Best 
n thanks for the guideline!
May Allah (SWT) Bless u...Ameen!


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

h.a. said:


> b.s. hons have great scope but not in pakistan the thing best about c.a. is it has great scope in pak too
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


hey h.a. which subjects are required for c.a. ...and from where are you going to do it ...whats the merit ????


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

h.a. said:


> thanx and no need of maths for CA


but ha my teacher told me that additional maths is required for ca..from where u r doing ca??


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

OPTIONS FOR MEDICAL SCIENCES

M.B.B.S.
B.D.S.
D-Pharm.
D.V.M.
Dr. of Physiotherapy
B.Sc (Vision Sciences) Ophthalmology 
Various other B.Sc. Programs e.g. Doctor of Optometry, Orthotics & Prosthetics, speech and language therapy, respiratory, occupational therapy, cardiac perfusion, audiology, emergency& Intensive care, MIT, MLT , Operation Theatre Tec. ,dental technology, Dental Hygiene, etc.

BIOLOGICAL SCIENCES

B.Sc (Hons.) Microbiology & Genetics
B.Sc (Hons.) Bio Chem. & Bio Tech.
B.Sc (Hons.) Clinical Psychology 
B.Sc (Hons.) Zoology
B.Sc (Hons.) Botany
B.Sc (Hons.) Mycology & Plant Pathology
B.Sc (Hons.) Agriculture
B.Sc (Hons.) Earth & Environmental Sciences

OTHERS

BBA/BBIT
BS (Banking & Finance) 
BCS/BIT
BBA (Insurance & Risk Management)
CA/ACCA
Forces (Army, Air Force & Navy)
PMS / CSS
OR
Teaching

RESTART

ADD MATH
REPEAT


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

iqra anwar said:


> yeah i also want to prepare my mind for some field other than medical ...i chose C.A but alot of people said to me that it is very difficult etc etc ... people cleared it in 7,8 years ....is it soo ?? please guide me ..should i step into C.A if not been able to get admission in mbbs...? and what other fields i can opt ??


If you wanna stay in Pakistan, do CA otherwise go for ACCA. It's much easier than CA and you can always do CA after completing ACCA (shortcut).

- - - Updated - - -



iqra anwar said:


> yeah ...i am not at all afraid of hard work ..i can do that ...but the thing is that if im unfit for med as the course is from our fsc books and i revised it many times even then if i won't be able to get admission then it means that i am not so capable that i jumped into some difficult field like C.A as well .  anyway just hoping that i would be able to get admission in pmc smewhere I.A.
> 
> and i don't want to do pharm D, dpt, bds etc ...if not mbbs then some other field where i can go as a student of fsc pre medical .. soo any other options plzzz ??? ///


You can apply for BBA in UET. But for that purpose, you'll have to pass NTS.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

ar2013 ..
I searched for it but unfortunately admission closed for now


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

annie khan said:


> ar2013 ..
> I searched for it but unfortunately admission closed for now


Do you wanna repeat? If yes, then I'd say, stay away from such kinda courses and just focus on MCAT. But if you wanna move on, then go for ACCA [Considering BBA admissions are closed for now]. For ACCA, you'll have to join FIA first. I guess there are 5 papers in FIA. You'll complete it in 8 months. Soon after completing FIA you can join ACCA. Without failing once, you can complete ACCA in just 2 years. Then you have to complete your internship, that will take 3 years and then, you'll become a member of ACCA. After becoming a member, you can go for MBA which takes 1.5 years or 2 years. 

When I failed to get in a medical college last year, I thought of becoming a MBA and at that time, admissions were closed for BBA so I came to know about this route.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

I applied for bba,my name appeared in list but my Father dont like this field.I prefer CA but admission closed now 
Last year,when I failed,I also thought of MBA but again MBBS .. stop me !! :?


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

annie khan said:


> I applied for bba,my name appeared in list but my Father dont like this field.I prefer CA but admission closed now
> Last year,when I failed,I also thought of MBA but again MBBS .. stop me !! :?


Okay tell me one thing honestly, do you actually wanna repeat or FSC books bore you as of now? And you'd be giving MCAT for the third time in 2014?


----------

